# finding a place to live in BKK



## patkelly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

I will be in BKK by the end of May, and i am looking to rent smewhere to live, preferably central, or close to transport links, e.g. skytrain. I am advised that word of mouth is probably the best way to find a good deal. I wonder if anyone knows of somewhere available from early may? I don't mind paying a fair price, for somewhere clean and safe, i'm not looking to live in the grand palace for a fiver a week lol. 

MY preference is something with 2 bedrooms, air con is an absolute must.
I would prefer to find a condo rather than a house or appt.

Anyway, any advice would be thankfuly received.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

There are masses of places to rent now Patty. Best way to find a nice cheap one is to come here and look around. 
Why on Earth are you staying in BKK? It's a poluted mad house imo. And I live in Pattaya!

Best of luck anyway.


----------



## patkelly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

King Silk said:


> There are masses of places to rent now Patty. Best way to find a nice cheap one is to come here and look around.
> Why on Earth are you staying in BKK? It's a poluted mad house imo. And I live in Pattaya!
> 
> Best of luck anyway.



Thanks for your reply Kingy. I agree that BKK is a poluted madhouse lol, but the reason i will be staying there for a while is because i want to find work teaching English, and i think thats the place where i will have the best chance of finding a job. I would prefer to live somewhere rural, but there doesn't seem to be much demand for English teachers in the less populated areas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Do you have TEFL qualifications, any teaching experience? Cos if so, it's possible to find work in the likes of Chiang Mai. Not so well paid, but costs are a fair bit lower, and it's not a madhouse...


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

frogblogger said:


> Do you have TEFL qualifications, any teaching experience? Cos if so, it's possible to find work in the likes of Chiang Mai. Not so well paid, but costs are a fair bit lower, and it's not a madhouse...


...and less poluted (except in March when its like living next to a bonfire!)


----------



## patkelly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Do you have TEFL qualifications, any teaching experience? Cos if so, it's possible to find work in the likes of Chiang Mai. Not so well paid, but costs are a fair bit lower, and it's not a madhouse...


I have TEFL qualification, the only teaching I have done is private lessons in the UK.
I will be staying in BKK for a few months at least. 
I think I have found a condo for now, (with help from a thai friend). 
Any advice about finding teaching work would be very helpful.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

TEFL SHMEFL! Today that is simply not enough to get you a decent job teaching English, Girl!
*You need a Degree in English......*


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Well any degree really as you are a native speaker and have a TEFL - don't expect to get the choicest jobs or besat of wages without experience. You might find a job in the boonies or at a not-great-school (but it will probably be illegal or semi-illegal at least) - check out ajarn.com - Ajarn is Thai for Proffesor.


----------

